# Kühlung verbessern :)



## floric (11. Januar 2011)

*Kühlung verbessern *

Hallo,
erstmal, um euch mit den folgenden Bildern nicht zu arg zu schocken. Ich bin neu in der Materie. 
Ich habe mir bei Alternate einen Computer zusammengestellt, den ich vor Kurzem erfolgreich zusammengeschraubt habe.
Da es billig sein sollte, ich aber viel Rechenpower fürs Rendern brauche, habe ich viel Geld für den Prozessor und wenig für den Rest ausgegeben. 
Bei der Lüftung habe ich wohl zu viel gespart. Unter Last aller vier Kerne geht es bis auf 55 Grad hoch (AMD Phenom II X4 965), Leerlauf so auf 40 Grad.
Den CPU-Lüfter (Coolermaster Hyper TX3) habe ich mit Speedfan auf 50 Prozent runtergeregelt, wenn die CPU unter 45 Grad ist.
Der Gehäusekauf war wohl ein Griff in die Sch***. 
MS-Tech CA-0130. Das NT liegt vorne, unten und pustet auf den Boden (wobei es auf einer sehr niedirgen Stufe läuft und auch nicht hoch gedreht werden kann).
Letztenendes pustet nur ein 92mm Silent Wings USC-Lüfter die Luft, von einem schwach laufendem NT-Lüfter unterstützt, raus. Rein kommt sie durch ein paar Luftlöcher (durch rote Punkte markiert).
SO:
Könnt ihr mir erstmal Tipps geben, wie man mit den bestehenden Mitteln dadrin noch was optimieren kann oder was ich ändern sollte. Sollte man die Kabel anders verlegen, und wie?
Danke für eure Antworten im vorraus, Florian


----------



## Ahab (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Naja, laut Datenblatt unterstützt das Gehäuse höchstens noch einen 80mm Lüfter. Den würde ich noch nachrüsten. Ansonsten sitzt der Karren einfach mal im Dreck. 

Allerdings sind 55° unter Last noch akzeptabel. Wenn dir Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, könntest du noch einen schneller drehenden 92mm Lüfter auf den Hyper TX3 satteln und unter Last noch ein paar °C herauskitzeln.


----------



## floric (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.  Die Community hier ist klasse!
Die Lautstärke stört mich ja auch noch.  Also der CPU-Lüfter auf 100% ist schon laut, bei 2800 RPM. Noch lauter muss nicht sein.
Die Theorie: leise, billig, leistungsstark. Aber Danke für den Tip. 
Wie wäre es denn mit einem zweiten Lüfter der Sorte?
Stimmt die Luftrichtung oder würdet ihr ihn nach unten blasen lassen? (SIEHE BILD)

EDIT: Wo soll da noch ein zweiter 80mm-Lüfter hin und am Mainboard habe ich doch nur einen Lüfteranschluss, brauche ich dann eine Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## _chris_ (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Du kannst mal versuchen den Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers nach oben zu setzen, sodass er nach unten pustet, und außerdem den Heck Lüfter in das Gehäuse pusten lassen.
Damit würde frische Luft ins Gehäuse gelangen, diese dann die CPU kühlen, und dann vom NT wieder nach Aussen befördert werden. Zusätzlich könntest du, so wie ich das sehe, auf dem Boden des Gehäuses einen Lüfter installieren, der die Luft raus pustet.

Du kannst ja dann vergleichen ob die Veränderung etwas gebracht hat, oder ob sich die Luft dadurch zu sehr im Gehäuse aufheizt.


----------



## xXnoy (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Also nach unten würd ich ihn nicht blasen lassen, weil warme Luft steigt immer nach oben. Und sie kann nicht nach oben weil der Luftstrom nach unten will. Wenn der Lüfter warme Luft nach unten bläst, wird verhindert, das gescheit Frischluft durch die Löcher im Boden reinkommt. Ich würde noch den Lüfterplatz unten mit einem Lüfter versorgen,der nach ebenfalls nach oben bläst, sodass ein halbwegsguter Luftstrom gewährleistet ist (Frischluft unten rein, warme Luft oben raus).


----------



## Tobucu (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Alternativ könnte man auch die hintern Slotblenden entfernen und dort ein großen Lüfter installieren der frische Luft in das Gehäuse bläst.


----------



## _chris_ (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *



xXnoy schrieb:


> Also nach unten würd ich ihn nicht blasen lassen, weil warme Luft steigt immer nach oben. Und sie kann nicht nach oben weil der Luftstrom nach unten will. Der Lüfter bläst warme Luft auf die Löcher, wo dann eigentlich Frischluft reinkommen soll. Ich würde noch den Lüfterplatz unten mit einem Lüfter versorgen,der nach ebenfalls nach oben bläst, sodass ein halbwegsguter Luftstrom gewährleistet ist.



Stimmt auch wieder, das Problem ist aber, dass das NT den Großteil der Frischluft die Unten reinkommt wieder aufnimmt.
Man könnte noch versuchen die Kabel schöner zu verlegen. was aber nicht wirklich etwas an den Temperaturen ändert, da die Kabel nicht wirklich im Luftstrom liegen.


----------



## Tobucu (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Die Kabel könnte man ,wenn sie lang genug sind, zwischen Laufwerk und Festplatte unter bringen dort sind sie aus dem Weg.


----------



## floric (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Danke für die vielen Antworten. 
Die Kabel machen wahrscheinlich nicht soviel im Lufstrom aus, da das NT sowieso nur wenig Luft transportiert. (läuft wirklich sehr langsam und leise)
Also eure Empfehlung, noch ein 80mm-Lüfter, der vom Boden reinsaugt.
Dann habe ich aber Angst wegen Staub, oder?
Rauspusten wäre aber auch doof, weil irgendwo muss ja auch mal Luft rein, wenn alles reinpustet.
Oder ein weiterer Vorschlag von  euch:
Oben Luft rein, auf CPU drauf und schön kühlen, dann runter durch NT und 80mm-Lüfter am Boden raus (vorrausgesetzt, der 80mm ist stark genug für die warme Luft und den Strom)? Der CPU-Lüfter würde dann nach unten pusten und den Strom verstärken. Ich mach mal ein Bild, wie ich es dachte.

EDIT: das mit dem Slot-Blenden ist wohl nix für mich. Dafür bin ich wohl zu ungeschickt. Oder gibts da einfach Einsätze?


----------



## xXnoy (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Naja, aber das NT soll ja auf einer sehr niedrigen Stufe laufen, d.h. soviel wird es von der Frischluft nicht saugen, denke ich mal.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Der Lüfter der unten reinbläst ist meiner Meinung nach eher für die Katz, kannst dir schenken. Von oben runter is auch eher nicht optimal.

Die Slot Blenden kannst du rausnehmen und dann den gleichen Lüfter wie oben einsetzen, den kannst du mit Kabelbindern, Heißkleber, Paketband.... festmachen, sei Kreativ


----------



## floric (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Bild angehangen im Post oben drüber. So ist es doch ganz gut, oder?
Wenn ich jetzt noch ein CPU-Lüfter und ein 80mm-Lüfter einbaue (vermutlich Silent Wings 80mm USC dann), brauche ich dann eine Lüftersteuerung oder kann ich die CPU-Lüfter koppeln und die Gehäuselüfter koppeln?


----------



## xaven (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Wenn du den Kühler um 90 Grad drehst, so dass die warme Luft durch die Rückseite nach außen geht, hast du schon einmal eine deutliche Kühlsteigerung. Zusätzlich empfiehlt sich ein besserer Kühler. Top of the pops ist der Scythe Mugen 2 - leise und effektiv.

CPU-Kühler und Gehäusekühler kannst du via Speedfan steuern, sofern dein Mainboard das unterstützt. Würde mich aber wundern, wenn nicht...


----------



## floric (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Ich glaub, den kann ich nicht drehen, da diese Halterung für den Sockel nur um 180 Grad gedreht werden kann und diese Wippe zum Festmachen auch nicht 90 Grad gedreht werden kann. (der Kühler ist ja alles ein Bauteil)


----------



## _chris_ (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *



floric schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten.
> Die Kabel machen wahrscheinlich nicht soviel im Lufstrom aus, da das NT sowieso nur wenig Luft transportiert. (läuft wirklich sehr langsam und leise)
> Also eure Empfehlung, noch ein 80mm-Lüfter, der vom Boden reinsaugt.
> Dann habe ich aber Angst wegen Staub, oder?
> ...



So habe ich das auch gemint, allerdings steigt warme Luft auf, wie ja schon gesagt wurde, und die Lüfter würden genau entegenwirken, was dazu führen kann, das sich die warme Luft im oberen Teil des Cases ansammelt.


----------



## floric (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Ok. Natürlich doof. Aber vom Boden ansaugen wirkt dann wie ein Staubsauger..., oder gibts da auch gegen Tricks?


----------



## Tobucu (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Die Slotblenden gehen leicht raus und fest bekommst du den Lüfter zur Not mit Kabelbindern.
Hab ich letzt beim zweit PC auch so gemacht.


----------



## xaven (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *



floric schrieb:


> Ich glaub, den kann ich nicht drehen, da diese Halterung für den Sockel nur um 180 Grad gedreht werden kann und diese Wippe zum Festmachen auch nicht 90 Grad gedreht werden kann. (der Kühler ist ja alles ein Bauteil)



Müsste aber gehen. Auf Herstellerseite ist er auch waagerecht eingebaut (Galerie, weiter unten).
http://www.coolermaster.de/product.php?product_id=6602


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Scheint aber auch ein Intel System zu sein. 
Da ist mit den Pushpins eine Montage vertikal sowie vertikal möglich.


----------



## floric (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Tatsächlich. Ich hatte gedacht, es gibt nur quer diese Ritze. 
Also das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, wenn ich Zeit (und Lust) habe (dann muss erst die "alte" WLP runter, mal sehen, wie das wird  ).
Wenn ich jetzt bei den Slots ein 92er reinfummele und der rein pustet, wie der oben drüber und vlcht noch ein 80er unten, der raus pustet, das müsste dann gehen (wenn die Montage mit den Blenden klappt), oder?
*Sorry für meine vielen Fragen, ich habe mich bisher nur Softwareretechnisch ausgekannt. *


----------



## _chris_ (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *



> Ok. Natürlich doof. Aber vom Boden ansaugen wirkt dann wie ein Staubsauger..., oder gibts da auch gegen Tricks?



Dafür gibt es Staubfilter, die die Größe des jeweiligen Lüfters haben.



> Wenn ich jetzt bei den Slots ein 92er reinfummele und der rein pustet, wie der oben drüber und vlcht noch ein 80er unten, der raus pustet, das müsste dann gehen (wenn die Montage mit den Blenden klappt), oder?



Wie gesagt besteht die Gefahr dass sich die warme Luft oben ansammelt. Am besten wäre es wenn du es noch schaffst die Laufwerkblenden zu entfernen un dort noch einen Lüfter zu installieren, da dort die Luft nicht vom NT wieder weggesaugt wird.


----------



## xaven (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Ich würde den Luftstrom so konzipieren, dass alles nach hinten rauspustet, da muss eigentlich nix reinpusten (Luft wird eh angesaugt). Dein Hauptporoblem ist eigentlich hauptsächlich der Luftstau bzw. Wärmestau, der über der CPU entsteht, weil das ganze nach oben bläst (und aan den Seiten entweichen muss und sich nur schwer verteilt). Die WLP macht dann 1-3°C aus. Dazu noch etwas Kabelmanagement (nicht so viel Salat, an den Seiten verpacken und möglichst verstecken) und du hast auch keine Luftstrudel mehr. So bekommst du eine saubere gerade Luftkühlung: vorn passiv rein, hinten aktiv raus, im Gehäuse selbst keine Hinternisse für Verwirbelungen. Voila. Auf der Basis kannst du dann optimieren (zus. Lüfter, besseres CPU-Kühlermodell, Highend WLP, was auch immer).


----------



## floric (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

OK. Dann Danke für eure Antworten. Ihr habt mir wirklich geholfen.
Ich lasse mir jetzt die Variante mit den Slotblenden nochmal durch den Kopf gehen und und dann noch, dass ich den Kühler testweise drehe, sodass er mit dem derzeitigen Lüfter in eine Richtung, die Luft stark rauszieht. (Kühlkörper zwischen Sys- und CPU-Lüfter)
Das mit dem Lüfter vorne wird wohl nix. Das Gehäuse ist einfach Mist und vorne die Blende lässt sich nicht (oder nur einmal lösen  ).


----------



## _chris_ (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Zeichnung gemacht. Wobei der untere Lüfter auch weggelassen werden kann. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall den Lüfter drehen. Und wenn das Gehäuse sowieso Schrott ist, dann ist es ja egal ob du vorne die Laufwerksblenden wegmachst. Allerdings solltest du die Kabel dann auf dem Gehäuseboden Verstauen, natürlich so das sie nicht den NT-Lüfter stören. Das ganze kostet dich auch nur einen Lüfter und Kabelbinder. Eine Überlegung ist es Wert. 

MfG


----------



## floric (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *



_chris_ schrieb:


> Und wenn das Gehäuse sowieso Schrott ist, dann ist es ja egal ob du vorne die Laufwerksblenden wegmachst.
> MfG



Hehe. 2 80er würden vorne hinpassen, wenn ich das rausbreche. Aber da habe ich keine Ahnung. Mal sehen. Vielleicht erstmal vorsichtig Löcher vorne rein und das mit dem Staubfilter versuchen (brauche ich wahrs. sowieso für den Boden). Das müsste ja auch einen leichten Zug hervorrufen, der durch den CPU- und den Sys-Lüfter verstärkt wird.
Danke für die Mühe. Jetzt habe ich wieder eine Menge gelernt.


----------



## _chris_ (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Solange es nicht zu Luftverwirbelungen kommt, schadet kein Lüfter.
Es wäre aber von Vorteil den Frontlüfter so weit wie möglich vor den CPU Kühler zu setzen, somit kommt nämlich am meisten frische Luft an.
Für diesen brauchst du aber keinen Filter, wenn dein Zimmer halbwegs Staubfrei ist. Schaden tut er aber natürlich auch nicht .


----------



## floric (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

So, ich war mal am Werkeln. 
Der CPU-Lüfter wurde gedreht und vorne einfach die Blende für das Diskettenlaufwerk rausgemacht. Jetzt zieht es bei 100% des CPU-Lüfters schön durch und die Temperatur steigt auf maximal 50 Grad bei Volllast.
Im Leerlauf und mit langsameren Lüfter geht es wieder auf 36 (sogar teilweise bis auf 32 Grad, wenn es nur immer "normal" benutzt wurde) zurück.
Danke für eure Hilfe, jetzt noch eine Strumpfhose als Staubfilter und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## _chris_ (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühlung verbessern *

Also konntest du 5°C unter Last einsparen. Gute Idee mit der Strumpfhose


----------

